# "Boobquake"



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Ladies, I knew we were powerful, but this exceeds my wildest expectations!


Temblor strikes Taiwan on 'Boobquake' day


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Is there no video proof you could supply to support the power of the twins...slo mo preferred


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

HA! just youtube "boobquake" and I think you'll find sufficient proof. I, am in a coffee shop, and can't hear the boob video, but at a quick glance, the evidence is overwhelming. Solid proof.


----------



## goofy_girl (Mar 18, 2010)

OMG! This video on youtube is too funny. It starts getting interesting at about 1:52 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrEBhw8oZfU

Rest assured, we're in no danger with my cleavage... or lack thereof. Hahaha!


----------



## Kendi (May 15, 2009)

Ha! I knew the girls were powerful! Now there's proof! lol


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

goofy_girl said:


> OMG! This video on youtube is too funny. It starts getting interesting at about 1:52 YouTube - BOOBQUAKE!
> 
> Rest assured, we're in no danger with my cleavage... or lack thereof. Hahaha!


 
Gosh I really see the pure selflessness...you could even say heroism of this inspirational lady...I encourage all of you lady boaters to be as brave as her and submit your own video...Start like she did but at the 1:52 mark and leave out all the talking prior to that though.


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Her awesome boobquakeness sets a precedence that I am afraid I could never live up to... 
so rather than try, I will accept that this broad is the reining boobquake queen.


----------

